# 22 ft shark in corolla



## stlcrtn (Oct 11, 2005)

My dad just got back from a day trip to Carova said there is a 22 foot shark washed up on the beach. He walked it off at 20 but some guy measured it at 22. There was a coast gaurd helicopter circling around overhead.


----------



## stlcrtn (Oct 11, 2005)

just north of the last ramp


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

species? any pics?


----------



## stlcrtn (Oct 11, 2005)

dad isnt familiar with different species and unfortunately he doesnt have a camera phone


----------



## C.Salp (May 30, 2002)

Without seeing the shark, I have to wonder if it might be a basking shark?


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

C.Salp said:


> Without seeing the shark, I have to wonder if it might be a basking shark?


or a whale being winter time.


----------



## stlcrtn (Oct 11, 2005)

wouldnt a great white be more realistic? Im sure most of us saw the video of that huge one swimming around the boat off hatteras a few years ago.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

22 foot carcharadon carcharis here, longshot. wouldnt bet the bank on that one, thou if one were gonna make its presence known, this is the time they roam our waters. main thing is presence of choppers required which is not in shortage lately. 

theyre here, but a maxed out white. I do remember that 25 ft basking shark on the beach at hatteras 3-4 summers ago. that thing stunk for a long time.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

probably just a dog-fish there all over this time of year.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Lip Ripper said:


> probably just a dog-fish there all over this time of year.


Lip, put tha Hypnotic down


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

basking shark, I have seen some striper fishing. really cool to see alive and swimming up close.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Basking!

Had one bigger than that wash up at Oregon Inlet two years ago. See if I can dig the pic I took.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

From the reports we've received there are actually two that washed up. Originally they were caught on the last day of the beach netting season here. Both were released, but apparently neither survived. One was a basking shark and the second was a sixgill. Several smaller Threshers washed in as well. The biggest I saw was an eight footer.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Quick way to answer the basking vs. whale question--if it wasn't too badly decomposed, did it have white/cream colored spots down its side? If so, it was a whale. If it was greyish down the flanks, it was a basking shark (which are far more common).


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

itsa LANDSHARK now


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Here's a few shots of a washed up Basking at OI a few years back.

Didn't measure, but this was a big one that was half buried in the sand. Wish we could have seen the head, but it was already buried.

Took two of us just to lift the tail.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thats an ugly dude in the red cap, hid'in a beverage behind his waders


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Woah! That's pretty cool. I've never seen anything that big, but I did see an ocean sunfish washed up at Cape Point last year. The body alone was 4 feet tall, and teh two fins were another 3-4 each. Weird looking fish.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

*biiiiiiiiiig Toothy*


----------



## stlcrtn (Oct 11, 2005)

there were no spots on its sides


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

basstardo said:


> Woah! That's pretty cool. I've never seen anything that big, but I did see an ocean sunfish washed up at Cape Point last year. The body alone was 4 feet tall, and teh two fins were another 3-4 each. Weird looking fish.


Was that the one washed up around the 2nd-3rd week of March? Just pass the narrows?


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Need to post these pictures in the Kayak forum ;-)


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

WOW ! look at that piece of sharkfin!

i bet you i can make a mighty big pot of chinese style sharkfin soup for everyone on P&S for dinner.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Brother was down there for New years and said the shark was still beached.."way bigger than 22 feet"


----------

